
Turbo Boost Your Development Career by Starting a Blog - majikarp
https://www.zeroequalsfalse.press/2018/12/23/blog/
======
jamietanna
Massively agree! This is why I started blogging myself - as a way to compound
my learning but then I realised I was also using it as a form of documentation
([https://www.jvt.me/posts/2017/06/25/blogumentation/](https://www.jvt.me/posts/2017/06/25/blogumentation/)).
I now tag all my articles under the term `blogumentation` as they're all about
blogging as a form of documentation.

The great thing about doing it is that I can see loads of pageviews coming
from search engines for things I blog about. And given I'm writing things like
howtos or resolving things that I've been bugged by and can't find any docs
about, I'm glad to see others are also seeing the same issues.

I however blog for myself (and sometimes my colleagues) to look back at the
post and see how to accomplish something. This means I know I have at least
one person in the audience that I care about, and everyone else who reads it
is just extra. I find that looking at it in a selfish way is quite good,
because I write about what I am currently doing / feel needs to be documented,
rather than "what's the next big thing" or trying to fight for attention.

~~~
majikarp
Nice!! @jamietanna thank you for sharing!!

